# Alternative to Nissan GTR R35 boot badge



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

Had some ideas for replacement boot badges and would like some feedback.
I have the radius of the boot and have used original shape of badge but changed text in 3 options. I will 3D print them and look into getting them chromed if anyone is interested.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Very cool how much you reckon?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks good but what about one with just GT-R on it in the correct font / style?

Also, could you change the colour to black or red etc.?


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Cool*

Go for Datsun


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Can you put battalion in one


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*work in progress*

It’s all a work in progress, I will render a GTR logo tomorrow. As for price I was thinking we can all put into this and make something of it I am not in it for the money just like tweeting things


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

evogeof said:


> Can you put battalion in one



I've just put on a '35 Godzilla' plate Geof.

Hope to see you at the meets.......


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

R35 is not a Godzilla. Wouldn't use Battalion as a boot badge. Why not just have GTR?


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd be interested in a chromed 'insane' badge, give us an idea on pricing when you have


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I m interested also

Bobby


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> R35 is not a Godzilla. Wouldn't use Battalion as a boot badge. Why not just have GTR?


Yes, I know. R32 is Godzilla. However, my reg. is just an alternative to having 'GTR' on the plate.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

You should defo make a Datsun badge!!


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

I like the 'insane' one


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think debadged is best


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Insane one for me...


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Font change*

I have changed the Godzilla font


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe i'll take the GODZILLA one too :chuckle:


----------



## Gtr Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd be interested in a GTR one


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*3D Printed*

I have 3D printed 2 badges today they are a bit rough and will need some finishing work. The radius on the back of the badge is a perfect fit and I have recessed to allow for 3M tape.

After looking into the chrome plating because of the 100 off minimum quantity I have been quoted I think I will be spraying and then finding a way to insert different colour in the text.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

Chromed Insane for me too

How much??


----------



## Rsrich74 (Feb 11, 2016)

Very cool just needs a bit of love and you will have a great product,have you thought of hydro dipping?you could have lots of funky designs then


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I want one urgently!

Bobby


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*So far*

This is what I have so far, let me know what you think


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

I still like the INSANE one


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Look good... nice work!

Still want an 'INSANE' one. Black or red text though.... Red I think!


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Look good... nice work!
> 
> Still want an 'INSANE' one. Black or red text though.... Red I think!


Yep, +1! :wavey:


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Red text*

Red text


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Insane for me in red pls

Bobby


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

bobbie said:


> Insane for me in red pls
> 
> Bobby


Not sure why (I might be having a "senior moment") but I think I want one too...

David


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Looks good but what about one with just GT-R on it in the correct font / style?
> 
> Also, could you change the colour to black or red etc.?





Disco1969 said:


> Go for Datsun


I will have one of those as well please 



evogeof said:


> Can you put battalion in one


Good idea!!

Can we have one with GODZILLA in Green...

FRracer, In peoples eyes ALL the GTR models 32-35 deserve the Godzilla nickname, and all do get nicknamed godzilla as well all over by magazine editors, the public and GTR fans alike, as all the marques kick ass in their relevant fields.. simple, as that!


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

Chronos said:


> I will have one of those as well please
> 
> FRracer, In peoples eyes ALL the GTR models 32-35 deserve the Godzilla nickname, and all do get nicknamed godzilla as well all over by magazine editors, the public and GTR fans alike, as all the marques kick ass in their relevant fields.. simple, as that!


I agree. I find it hilarious that 32 owners are so precious that only their GTR should warrant the Godzilla title... For sure the 32 started it all but the name represents the car's dominance over its rivals and its ferocious animalistic character of which the GTR in any of its subsequent guises represents.

Daniel craig is as much James Bond now as Sean Connery was in the 60's, the villains and the setting may have changed but Bond is still Bond!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

numbnuts said:


> Red text


Now I know I might be pushing it.....but wondering if the red 'INSANE' text could be light reflective?
It would match my Nismo esque red reflective pin stripe


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

How far away are you from making these? and what sort of price will they be?

Bobby


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Could you make the R in the GT-R one red?


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

il take a couple of the nismo ones


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Here you go*

red R

If I make the badges they will be supplied 3D printed in one colour and the rest would be up to you i.e. dipping, coating or spraying. If you want the finish a very high standard then they will need some light sanding before paint


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

numbnuts said:


> red R
> 
> If I make the badges they will be supplied 3D printed in one colour and the rest would be up to you i.e. dipping, coating or spraying. If you want the finish a very high standard then they will need some light sanding before paint


hmmmm ' the rest would be up to you i.e. dipping, coating or spraying. ' 

don't we have someone to do this??? As i just know mine would end up sat on the side and not get done.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Chronos said:


> hmmmm ' the rest would be up to you i.e. dipping, coating or spraying. '
> 
> don't we have someone to do this??? As i just know mine would end up sat on the side and not get done.


Same, needs to be an end product - but likewise could charge accordingly. I wouldn't pay more than a few pounds for the raw 3D printed badge.


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Wooh*

Seems to me you do not realise all the work and effort that went into getting this far with this project. The curve on the GTR boot alone is a pain I had to remove and measure on a CMM machine for correct radius and then I created a 3D model in SolidWorks even after 3D printing because support material is needed it takes around 1 hour to remove and sand. So to say you would only pay a few pound is an insult. I am not trying to make money from this I just like sharing, I am not a trader I have my hands full running an engineering company.

I was even thinking about CNC machining out of aluminium block we have three 5axis two 4axis and six 3 axis machines


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

numbnuts said:


> Seems to me you do not realise all the work and effort that went into getting this far with this project. The curve on the GTR boot alone is a pain I had to remove and measure on a CMM machine for correct radius and then I created a 3D model in SolidWorks even after 3D printing because support material is needed it takes around 1 hour to remove and sand. So to say you would only pay a few pound is an insult. I am not trying to make money from this I just like sharing, I am not a trader I have my hands full running an engineering company.
> 
> I was even thinking about CNC machining out of aluminium block we have three 5axis two 4axis and six 3 axis machines


its great work numbnuts , and if we could find a finisher for your 3d prints, that would be epic... the scope for customization is epic!


----------



## Gtr Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Now looking at them all together I think the red INSANE badge would look great, a 
Long side the original GTR badge.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Can you make one with "600" stretched the width of the badge like the GTR sign?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

jrattan said:


> Can you make one with "600" stretched the width of the badge like the GTR sign?


I think we are overloading numbnuts a bit too much fellas, it's a great idea so lets let it smoulder.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Chronos said:


> I think we are overloading numbnuts a bit too much fellas, it's a great idea so lets let it smoulder.



My bad


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

jrattan said:


> My bad


Not at all, we all have muchus ideas to put forward, and we all want our VERSIONS created , numbnuts has the tech and design skills to make them, it just gives us R35 owners another great avenue to mod our cars, that we didn't have before.


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*DATSON & 600*

DATSON & 600


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

numbnuts, I'm seriously impressed with the speed at which you create folks' requests :thumbsup: :bowdown1:


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*New*

I like this one


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*So far*

This is what I have up to now


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

are you making these?


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Yes*

I’m working on it I will do everything I can to make it happen. I would like to involve everyone who has any input on finishing as I really believe the finished product will look great. I would like to thank Chronos for all the input so far. And how about gold!!!


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

H.7 said:


> I still like the INSANE one


I like them all! Wonder if the boot will look good with all of them lined up along it's width :chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

They all look good mate :thumbsup: The gold one may not match many cars that well (except Goldie's and the 45 Anniversary ones I guess) but it does look different.

The only problem with the power ones is that, six months after you had bought one you'd need to buy another with a different power figure on it :chuckle:


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

That would be a lot of bling. Anyone have any requests on txt I have a spare 15 mins. Get them in before 9:20 and I will promise a 5 min turn around


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

numbnuts said:


> That would be a lot of bling. Anyone have any requests on txt I have a spare 15 mins. Get them in before 9:20 and I will promise a 5 min turn around


Just for rendering, GT-R.co.uk , BATTALION30five, GODZILLA in a darker green, thanks bud.


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*.co.uk*

here you are


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

How about the badge in black with "GT" in silver and "R" in Red?

Also be interested as to how difficult it would be to design / make (3D print):




Centre Wheel Caps (Custom Logo like the badge)
Alternate Stereo knobs


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Like this*

Like this


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Stereo knobs*

I designed some stereo knobs in 2013 and had no interest, machined from solid alloy and anodised


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

numbnuts said:


> Seems to me you do not realise all the work and effort that went into getting this far with this project. The curve on the GTR boot alone is a pain I had to remove and measure on a CMM machine for correct radius and then I created a 3D model in SolidWorks even after 3D printing because support material is needed it takes around 1 hour to remove and sand. So to say you would only pay a few pound is an insult. I am not trying to make money from this I just like sharing, I am not a trader I have my hands full running an engineering company.
> 
> I was even thinking about CNC machining out of aluminium block we have three 5axis two 4axis and six 3 axis machines


I'm not an engineer, I just know that I'm not going to stick a red piece of rubber on the back of my car, and likewise I'm not particularly interested in driving around trying to find people who will sand a red piece of rubber and then paint it with an unknown finish.


I applaud your enterprise, what I'm saying is that until there's an end product it's just a quirky little experiment. 

I really would like to see you take it to an end product, you'll find a good market globally for it!!!


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Any more further with it? Keen to get one!

Bobby


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*This is the long winded explanation.*

I am using a MakerBot replicator 2 printing at 100 micron resolution in PLA (plastic) and the finish is not good enough in my opinion. It needs hours of finishing and then priming, sanding and spraying.

I have found someone who is going to print in SLA at 25 microns and that will be a perfect finish same as original Nissan badge with no finishing needed. Only problem is the cost to print will be £40 per badge. I am also waiting for a quote for chrome plating so as I said before it will be the same quality as the original. Well it all comes down to cost and I am guessing it will be around £80 just to produce and that will not be an option for everyone.

Anyway I have paid to get an insane one printed and I will have it mid next week and hopefully send it off for chroming if they get back to me, I have spent most of this week trying to get this going. I will post some pictures when it’s finished.

I have also started a CNC program so I can machine on one of our 5 axis machines in aluminium and then get it mirror polished but unfortunately this is a few months away.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Good work! I look forward to seeing your first full sample. I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Actually whilst I'm giving my 2p worth.... It looks really good if you have the GTR without the 600 BHP on the side of it. With the GT above a red R.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Keep it up Numbnuts great work I also will try and find out about chroming, but first need to know what it will be made out of as they need to know the background material for it?

Bobby


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*SLA*

Hi Bobby

Its SLA- Stereo lithography resin

Tony


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks mate will look into it for you.

Bobby


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*3D Printed*

This is a screen shot of 3D printing process you can see the support material that looks like tree branches and is removed later. I takes 12 hours to print


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

numbnuts said:


> Seems to me you do not realise all the work and effort that went into getting this far with this project. The curve on the GTR boot alone is a pain I had to remove and measure on a CMM machine for correct radius and then I created a 3D model in SolidWorks even after 3D printing because support material is needed it takes around 1 hour to remove and sand. So to say you would only pay a few pound is an insult. I am not trying to make money from this I just like sharing, I am not a trader I have my hands full running an engineering company.
> 
> I was even thinking about CNC machining out of aluminium block we have three 5axis two 4axis and six 3 axis machines


Don't get too disheartened, _I_ can appreciate how much work goes into something like this but it will only have a limited market purely down to cost which is a bit bizarre really. You regularly see owners posting up about tat, knock off carbon, that must've cost a fortune, but show them something unique and they'll turn their noses up. A couple of years ago I made a stainless steel and glass GTR themed coffee table (not for any commercial reason) and shared it on here but ended up wishing I'd not bothered. Obviously, if these came from Japan, the fanbois would be tripping over themselves to get one:chuckle:

Keep up the good work and, even if you only end up making one for your own car, it will have all been worthwhile:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*5axis*

Here is a pic of 5axis machined part, please note fillets and rads that can’t be avoided


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Progress*

Just got the 3D print back and looks good. I will be sending off for chrome plating and I will post some pictures of finished product.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

numbnuts said:


> Just got the 3D print back and looks good. I will be sending off for chrome plating and I will post some pictures of finished product.


Looks very good!! we sorted for a way to do the lettering yet?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

numbnuts said:


> Just got the 3D print back and looks good. I will be sending off for chrome plating and I will post some pictures of finished product.


Looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I want to see a Datsun badge


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Keep us posted im up for one , either GTR or INSANE


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

dzuser said:


> How about the badge in black with "GT" in silver and "R" in Red?
> 
> Also be interested as to how difficult it would be to design / make (3D print):
> 
> ...



These look good. I would certainly be interested in replacement centre wheel caps that say insane. probably easier and quicker to produce too although obviously you would need 4 of them.


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

nice idea would be interested in finding out the finished price.look forward to see the chromed item.


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in need of Gojira


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Update*

2 badges have gone off for chroming and I should have them back next week. I have made a change to badge please see picture.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Just to confirm you have the INSANE & GTR being chromed? Have you received a cost for the chroming?


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Cost up to now*

SLA 3D printed HD badges £40 per badge
Electro chrome plating 1st badge £162 2nd £50.40 (1st badge includes set up fee)
Black vinyl text inserts £12

Total cost per badge = £152.20

Badges that have gone for chroming are 2 insane, I am getting one or maybe two of the insane badges with small GTR logo on done this weekend.

I am going to put one on my car and will have to sell the others at a loss. It has all been an experiment not a money making venture but as long as I have one on my car I don’t mind.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

To be honest the black badge looks good as is, could be a nice touch for a stealth look leaving leaving it black and when someone looks up close would get a chuckle. Even if the finish is not 100% a quick coat of plasti dip would finish it off, may be another option for those looking for something a little different. 

Any way nice work Numbnuts.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

dzuser said:


> How about the badge in black with "GT" in silver and "R" in Red?
> 
> Also be interested as to how difficult it would be to design / make (3D print):
> 
> ...


Heater etc controls in billet alloy with carbon backing, id be intereseted in these and stereo knobs and think theres a market combined with the carbon backing


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Work in progess*

Still messing around with this


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Interested in these maybe with spun or dimpled ends, too many GTR badges is a bit chav

Plain billet on this


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Maybe get away without the colored R


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Rather than the 'SKYLINE' *R* it might be more appropriate to do the 'NON SKYLINE' R35 *R* opcorn: on them insane badges and the knobs.


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*new*

still not got the chromed badges back but I have the 3D print of new version


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I really like th badge but not so keen on the small gtr badge on it. I'd happily buy one in chrome without the tiny gtr one.


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Chromed*

Chroming company sent me a picture of one of the badges today I should have them tomorrow and I will insert the vinyl text and post pics


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks good so far!


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic work Tony and well done for sticking with this sir!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Badge*

Just fitted the badge


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

numbnuts said:


> Just fitted the badge


looks ace bud, so what's total cost end product? Wouldn't mind a silver godzilla one, with GODZILLA text


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Look's OE...Fab job:bowdown1:
I have PM'd you


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Although not for me it's quite cool. Not many cars could get away with that for an emblem.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd be in for an "INSANE" one!

David


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Update*



numbnuts said:


> SLA 3D printed HD badges £40 per badge
> Electro chrome plating 1st badge £162 2nd £50.40 (1st badge includes set up fee)
> Black vinyl text inserts £12
> 
> ...


First of all the above costs do not include VAT and as you can see the electro chrome plating is very expensive but the end result is amazing.

Moving forward I can offer any badge design you require with lots of text colour options but the final finish whether it is chrome plating, spraying, dipping or wrapping would be up to you. Please remember this is a bespoke service that no one else is offering and I can create any text variation you require. Lead time for the badge is usually 7 day.

Price will be £100 and you will receive plain black badge and vinyl text inserts, also if you want the small GTR logo you will receive the small vinyl R text in red at an extra £7

I would also recommend you have the badge clear coated after vinyl text has been inserted.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Well worth it as the dev costs for this are high. 

I have ordered one already as i originally 2 pac filled my OE badge and had decals over the top. Look good but the lacquer made the decals twist as they had no inlay to bond in to, whereas Tony's badge has the letters inlayed:chuckle:

Thanks for all ya help Tony. A true Gent and so responsive and efficient in getting this ordered for me:bowdown1:


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Firestarter said:


> Well worth it as the dev costs for this are high.
> 
> I have ordered one already as i originally 2 pac filled my OE badge and had decals over the top. Look good but the lacquer made the decals twist as they had no inlay to bond in to, whereas Tony's badge has the letters inlayed:chuckle:
> 
> Thanks for all ya help Tony. A true Gent and so responsive and efficient in getting this ordered for me:bowdown1:


And the finished product arrived today....OMG its perfect!!! 
Top Man Tony:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
Now to get my painter to paint and lacquer and its Job Done:chuckle:


----------



## Snooze (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey Firestarter, did you ever finish off the badge - if so can you put up a photo?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Totally appreciate the work that has gone into this.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Customise yourself, with your own text to. 

Some of y'all will be on a buzz for this Enjoy...

DIY KIT Nissan Juke Sentra Custom Word 3D-Printed INSANE Emblem Front Back Nismo | eBay


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Customise yourself, with your own text to.
> 
> Some of y'all will be on a buzz for this Enjoy...
> 
> DIY KIT Nissan Juke Sentra Custom Word 3D-Printed INSANE Emblem Front Back Nismo | eBay


Nice find! Ok i'll bite, and have messaged them to gauge some prices for R35 FINISHED kit.



> How much for a Nissan R35 GTR finished kit? with GODZILLA in green as the lettering, and Emblem in gunmetal grey
> posted to the UK


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Could have guessed yours would have been Godzilla!! :chuckle:


----------

